# R4512 dust collection



## davehafelein (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm trying to find some specs on what flow rate ( in cfm) is necessary for a dust collector for the R4512.. any help? Thanks


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

From what I have read in various sources online, all 10" tablesaws should have at least 350-450 cfm for decent dust collection. That being said, that means you need to hook up at least a 4" line to your tablesaw to get good suction. Some people also opt to have over the blade suction as well, and a 1 1/2" line usually works for that. I know that Woodnthings uses a shopvac for the over the blade suction, and a DC for the regular TS .

you can check out this link to bill pentz's site... He is considered an expert when it comes to chip/dust collection.


----------



## davehafelein (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks for your input. after my original post, I continued looking for information and found the following report.

http://www.billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/DCBasics.cfm#CFMRequirementsTable

Buried in this report is a chart which indicates 350 cfm for chip removal. and 1000 cfm for fine dust removal. Fine dust ( less than 30 microns) is what causes health hazards. and the bad news is their data shows DC systems under 3.5 hp are not capable of producing that when installed in a shop environment. 


S


----------

